
Please Don't Learn to Code Versus Please Learn to Code - ceekays
http://edceekays.blogspot.com/2012/05/please-dont-learn-to-code-versus-please.html
======
bradleyland
If you actually waste your time reading every one of those, you should just go
ahead and hang it up. We're talking about whether or not you should learn to
code. The argument can't be boiled down to a simple "do" or "don't". The
entire discussion is rife with mixed arguments and people talking past each
other. Please, place your efforts elsewhere.

------
lomegor
I thought it was going to be a comparison of the different arguments, but it's
a list of links of different articles saying "learn to code" or "don't learn
to code".

~~~
ceekays
I have seen several discussions on several forums already. I just wanted to
bring together the links from all angles so that people can find the
references easily than for them to do a manual search again.

~~~
lomegor
Yeah, it can be useful. I just posted the comment so as to avoid anyone else
the confusion.

------
rsanchez1
So much linkbait...

